# why is my front left wheel slanting inwards?



## renoit

Alignment will fix everything. Your camber sounds like it is way out of adjustment.it all went out of align when took apart your steering knuckles from the struts.


----------



## ratherbefishin'

Is the ball joint installed correctly to the control arm?

Spindle nut torqued properly?


----------



## Doc Holliday

I had to have a different camber "kit" (nut) installed on my F250 to prevent the bottom of the wheel slanting inwards, top was bowed out. Had to have it done at the same time I had outter tie rod ends installed an an alignemnt.


----------



## crankbait09

I know I need the alignment but I am hearing that I SHOULD NOT drive this car till the alignment is completed. I don't wanna pay close to $100 for a tow to go 5 miles up the road.

How can I get this as close as good, just so I can make it to the shop? What could get ruined if I drove it the way it is?


----------



## Doc Holliday

I'd turn the hazard lights on and go no more than 20-25 mph max and drive it there. You said it only made a noise while in reverse, so drive it forward to the shop.


----------



## crankbait09

I have to try the forward thing. I was backing it out of the driveway when I heard the squealing. I pulled it back in and it was quiet. 

Not sure what would happen though if I picked up speed


----------



## Doc Holliday

I think that as long as you take it very slow and drive very cautiously you will be alright.


----------



## Mort

Yeah, if everything is tight, you should be fine to drive it 5 miles. Like Doc said, though, take it slow.


----------



## crankbait09

I loosened the strut mounting bolts and moved the wheel so that it was as close to vertical that I could get it to. That definitely did the trick. I will be taking it in for alignment this weekend. Hopefully everything checks out fine


----------

